# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St John & U.S. Virgin Islands Travel Forum >  >  Anyone have any experience, info or thoughts on this hotel?   It is a 7 acre island in Christansted harbor and they have a water taxi to take you to town as necessary.    Seems like a nice place and p

## onebigdawg53

Anyone have any experience, info or thoughts on this hotel?   It is a 7 acre island in Christansted harbor and they have a water taxi to take you to town as necessary.    Seems like a nice place and prices are very reasonable in the off season usd 700 per week plus the usual service charges and taxes of 16 or 18%.

thanks in advance

----------


## MIke R

I lived there for 2 years...loved it...the only drawback was the ferry stops going over at midnight...made for a few nights spent sleeping on the park bench...LOL...but I was young then so it was no big deal....it s nice because its quiet and removed from CSted while at the same time being one minute away from it all

----------


## onebigdawg53

Thanks Miker

The ferry issue would not be a problem for us - if we were to go with our 2 boys we would be back well before then.  Your escapades reminds me of a convention I attended in my youth in Colorado Springs.  the convention was at the Broadmoor but my room was at a hotel in town.  they had a shuttle to take you back and forth but stopped running at midnight and I was having too much fun at the golden bee sucking down yards of beer with my friends.  Ended up sleeping on a recliner by the pool.

----------


## Island Visitor

It is still there.  An interesting place to be sure.  I have not toured it though I have seen it upclose from the boat several times.  It looks a bit "tired" from the outside (no doubt still recovering from Miker) though it might be fine on the inside.  I think there are other places in STX that would probably be a better fit for families.

----------


## onebigdawg53

Thanks IV -  I've read some reviews and I got the impression that it needed some sprucing up.  What appealed to me is what Miker said - away from it all but close enough to town and the restaurants etc.

----------


## Island Visitor

The Buccaneer is two miles and three minutes by car from downtown Christiansted.

Yep, I timed it.

----------


## onebigdawg53

> The Buccaneer is two miles and three minutes by car from downtown Christiansted.
> 
> Yep, I timed it.



Don't doubt it.

----------


## MIke R

I tired to work out a long term deal with the Buc but it was over my budget...Hotel on the Cay was new then and eager to lock me up long term....ergo...I lived "on the Cay"...which didnt suck

----------


## onebigdawg53

> I tired to work out a long term deal with the Buc but it was over my budget...Hotel on the Cay was new then and eager to lock me up long term....ergo...I lived "on the Cay"...which didnt suck



Cost is a consideration.  The Cay is roughly half the price of the Buc in the off season.   I'm sure the Buc is a lot nicer in most respects and the amenities that they include in their packages (e.g. breakfast, a couple of days car rentals etc) would probably compensate somewhat.  We'll see if/when I get closer to booking something.

----------


## andynap

George the problem with the Cay is the beach is almost non-existent and dirty and there really isn't anywhere to walk around.

----------


## Island Visitor

> George the problem with the Cay is the beach is almost non-existent and dirty and there really isn't anywhere to walk around.



The beach looks as though it has been fattened up (artificially?).  Even so, I agree with andynap that the cay is probably not the best bet for kids.  There are a variety of condos on St Croix.  I would personally opt for ones on the east side such as Coakley Bay were I not going to The Buccaneer  :Wink:

----------


## MIke R

> George the problem with the Cay is the beach is almost non-existent and dirty and there really isn't anywhere to walk around.



well thats changed.....it was a nice little beach when I lived there

----------


## Island Visitor

the beach on the leeward side is indeed a fat little strip of sand, possibly nourished since andy saw it last.

----------


## onebigdawg53

> George the problem with the Cay is the beach is almost non-existent and dirty and there really isn't anywhere to walk around.



Well, based on your assessment I have been convinced not to stay there.  Back to the drawing board.

----------


## onebigdawg53

Thanks IV - I will look into Coakley Bay and other in that area.
take care

----------


## Island Visitor

> Thanks IV - I will look into Coakley Bay and other in that area.
> take care



George:  You are probably at a point that talking to a realtor who handles condos is a good plan.  Both Coakley Bay and Cheney Bay are on the east side and have been well thought of in the past.  Cheney particularly is on the beach whilst Coakely is slightly in the hills.  Of course, I think Villa Madeleine is The Bomb!  They are detached two bedroom units with a private deck and pool very much like Le Toiny.  In fact, come to think of it, were I not staying at The Buccaneer, I would stay at  Villa Madeleine.

----------


## onebigdawg53

Thanks IV - nice Villa.   Given a choice between the Villa and the Buc 2 bedroom Family Unit on the hill I am inclined towards the Buc.  A 10 night stay at Madelaine is usd 2,850 off season - a ten night stay at the Buc is usd 3,040 plus tax of around 12% - not much difference and the Buc includes a lot of amenities in their packages.  

Thanks again.

----------


## Island Visitor

No doubt.  Unless you want to cook and have more space (which VM would) then I would also opt for The Bucc.

----------

